# Live betting (23.05.2022-



## ilyass98 (Jun 12, 2022)

Hello guys ,
i have an account 1xbet Account Partner Affiliate , this account can make more than 1.6 k dollars per months with player how play with the promo code tha account is old 2018 , the total member in this account is more than 4k player with 44k dollars hase already credit to my bank account so any one want to buy this account he can contact me make sure that you can make money from this account .
thank uu

​


----------

